# 1960 sonic flyer



## easyrider420 (Jun 20, 2012)

HI. New at the forum. This is my first post.  I found an old bike in an old house and did some research. I think it is a 1960 sonic flyer. The SN# is on the rear tire frame. It reads MOW 2X10 860485. Does anyone know where to pick up a tank or someone here have one for sale? Any help would be appreciated.

THanks


----------



## jd56 (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Cabe easyrider420.
My list of MO (Murray Ohio) prefix serial indicators shows this as a 63...but this list has been incorrect before.
Post some pics of your new find . So we can make a good assessment of the frame tabs that will mount the tank you need.
Western Flyer tank bikes are cool. I have one. Its a Sabre Flyer.

Lots of knowledge here. When in doubt ask.
But.remember when one asks what its worth, the best response and common response is "whatever youre willing to pay".

We love pictures so please post some.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

